# Ricky Nixon's AFL Scandal



## youngone (22 February 2011)

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/a...om-players-group/story-e6frf9jf-1226009703376

_EXPLOSIVE video and audio recorded by the "St Kilda Schoolgirl" reveal what she claims is AFL player manager Ricky Nixon engaging in conduct that could ruin his career.

The Herald Sun can reveal details of recordings which the 17-year-old claims will prove she and Nixon, 47, were in a cocaine-fuelled sexual relationship.

In a video, the girl says to the camera "This is proving that Ricky Nixon is here, just have a look at this", while a shower can be heard running in the background.

Rifling through the pockets of a pair of jeans on the floor, the girl produces a Blackberry mobile phone displaying Ricky Nixon's image and name._

Whats your thoughts on the latest AFL scandal?


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 February 2011)

Why do you believe it is a scandal?


----------



## youngone (22 February 2011)

Wysiwyg said:


> Why do you believe it is a scandal?




Because i dont want to believe that this 17 years old girl, can actually, pulled off a M15 mission impossible.


----------



## GumbyLearner (22 February 2011)

You might want to change your avatar Youngone.

At least get a photo shoot in the dark before Ricky & Co and/or underage chick put their hooks into you. The Federal & Victorian Governments are watching and are fully aware of the United Nations Human Rights of Childrens Charter Rights. They care.


----------



## joea (22 February 2011)

youngone said:


> Because i dont want to believe that this 17 years old girl, can actually, pulled off a M15 mission impossible.




This young girl has a plan.
It is to extort money from football players and management.
She is living in a hotel room paid by the club.
As far as I can see, the only thing Nixon has done wrong( if we can believe him) is
to go to the room and supply liquor to a minor.

This is a very strange "going on", as the young girl continues to be a news item.
I am undecided if she needs help, or is mature beyond her age.

But I believe it will not go away without a payout.
Cheers


----------



## sammy84 (22 February 2011)

joea said:


> This young girl has a plan.
> It is to extort money from football players and management.
> She is living in a hotel room paid by the club.
> As far as I can see, the only thing Nixon has done wrong( if we can believe him) is
> to go to the room and supply liquor to a minor.




The video shows him in his underwear on her bed. He's an idiot.


----------



## youngone (22 February 2011)

joea said:


> This young girl has a plan.
> It is to extort money from football players and management.
> She is living in a hotel room paid by the club.
> As far as I can see, the only thing Nixon has done wrong( if we can believe him) is
> ...




UPDATE- Ricky Nixon's has apparently left the country -Sunrise

As much as i like to believe his side of the story, his face says it all during the weekends interview. The facts are starting to weigh-in.

We all know what type of girl she is, no doubt, but what type of a man is Rick Nixon? 
AFL will never be the same.


----------



## awg (22 February 2011)

it isnt usually illegal to have sex with a 17 year old girl.

it is illegal to give her alcohol...lol

Mr Nixon would be in a world of hurt right now because Mrs Nixon would be ballistic

I dont think legally his livelyhood should be taken away on the back of this.

Now I will re-iterate what I said before, and stand by.

grab your DSMIV, go to the section on personality disorder.

estimates vary but approx 3-5% of people suffer from various aspects of this affliction

 *in females, common manifestations are promiscuous, manipulative, criminal behaviour and attention seeking.

As we all were 17 at one time, I am sure we can all recall young ladies who engaged in this behaviour, and had a four-letter description that starts with s...

count your lucky stars if you never get involved with such an * individual

these disorders are notoriously difficult to treat, especially as the person will usually not accept the diagnosis and treatment...well not until a lot of **** has gone down 

I do feel sorry for the lass, she seems very attractive and intelligent, which ultimately can lead to terrible trouble.

Of course, I may be wrong in my assumptions, but you get a nose for these things


----------



## Knobby22 (22 February 2011)

I have to be careful what I say but the rumour is that Nixon has being going off the rails big time over the last 2 years. He has crashed a car under the influence of something and his answer to whether he gave the girl Coke was very strange. Many of his players left him and we don't know why.  

Talk about self destructive though, if you wanted to ruin your life, could he have picked a better girl??  He makes Sam Newman look less of an idiot.


----------



## trainspotter (22 February 2011)

*DISGRACED player agent Ricky Nixon is believed to have fled Australia. *

Collingwood president and Triple M breakfast presenter Eddie McGuire tweeted early this morning about Nixon, who is at the centre of a scandal involving the St Kilda school girl, flying the coop last night.

The tweet said McGuire received a text from Nixon, 47, in the departure lounge. It is believed Nixon may have gone to Ireland or America.

Read more: http://www.news.com.au/national/nix...up/story-e6frfkvr-1226009747346#ixzz0gF4UXfy4

Oooooeeerrrrrr ........ this is JUST WRONG !


----------



## Duckman#72 (22 February 2011)

awg said:


> I dont think legally his livelyhood should be taken away on the back of this.




There is no way that the AFL will allow Ricky Nixon to continue to be a player agent.   

Firstly (and when it comes to the AFL the most important) there is no love lost between the AFL boffins and Nixon and his Flying Start company. Although things are better than 10 years ago, Nixon has caused a great deal of angst to the AFL. With the execption of trashing the brand, they wouldn't mind seeing him squirm. The AFL does have a sympathetic and compassionate side, provided it suits their outcome. For example the AFL were very keen to get Cousins to play again so......they made it very easy for Cousins tp play again. They wanted Fev gone............so they relaxed the rules to allow Brisbane to spread his salary over the next 2 years.....bye bye Fev.  The AFL usually get their man.

Secondly - how can you have someone that has been and continues to make such poor life choices steering, guiding, advising and mentoring impressionable young men (17 to 30). It is a joke. It would be a joke and completely inconsistent with the courses/ programs and player education sessions that the AFL boast and brags about. 

BUT you have to hand it to this girl  - she is a wrecking ball. Unreal!!!! I've never seen anything like it.

Is she extremely smart, extremely naive, extremely vulnerable or extemely manipulative? At times over the past 6 months she has displayed at little bit of everything. 

Duckman


----------



## awg (22 February 2011)

Duckman#72 said:


> There is no way that the AFL will allow Ricky Nixon to continue to be a player agent.
> 
> Firstly (and when it comes to the AFL the most important) there is no love lost between the AFL boffins and Nixon and his Flying Start company.
> 
> Secondly - how can you have someone that has been and continues to make such poor life choices steering, guiding, advising and mentoring impressionable young men (17 to 30). It is a joke. It would be a joke and completely inconsistent with the courses/ programs and player education sessions that the AFL boast and brags about.




I dont follow the AFL, so I dont know what axes are being ground.

He sounds like a bad man, but presumably correct legal procedure would need to be followed ?...or do they just utilise a "bringing disrepute on the game" charge

how are the agents licenced..by the AFL?    



Duckman#72 said:


> Is she extremely smart, extremely naive, extremely vulnerable or extemely manipulative? At times over the past 6 months she has displayed at little bit of everything. Duckman




like I said earlier, if you are smart and attractive, the day of reckoning can be deferred, but crash they do. No-one can burn the flame she has for long.

Its statistically possible Mr Nixon shares many of the traits the young lady does, based on his apparent past and present behaviour..up to 1 in 20...?

Another thing is how does she expect to avoid prosecution for drug possession (unless his fingy prints are on the bag), illegal surveilance ( you cannot record a conversation without consent), and fraud, amongst other things, unless Ricky refuses to co-operate with police, or she is innocent.

Seems very much the product of disordered thought process


----------



## Gringotts Bank (22 February 2011)

Duckman#72 said:


> The AFL does have a sympathetic and compassionate side, provided it suits their outcome. For example the AFL were very keen to get Cousins to play again so......they made it very easy for Cousins tp play again. They wanted Fev gone............so they relaxed the rules to allow Brisbane to spread his salary over the next 2 years.....bye bye Fev.  The AFL usually get their man.
> 
> BUT you have to hand it to this girl  - she is a wrecking ball. Unreal!!!! I've never seen anything like it.
> 
> Duckman




I agree, Demetriou is an extremely manipulative and controlling type.  Puts Wall St bankers to shame.

I'm in two minds about the girl.  Standing up to these powerful groups of men is very courageous.  On the other hand, she needs to learn how to handle rejection without blaming others, otherwise she will end up like Assange who points the finger at everyone but himself.


----------



## nulla nulla (22 February 2011)

youngone said:


> http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/a...om-players-group/story-e6frf9jf-1226009703376
> 
> _EXPLOSIVE video and audio recorded by the "St Kilda Schoolgirl" reveal what she claims is AFL player manager Ricky Nixon engaging in conduct that could ruin his career.
> 
> ...




Mid Life Crisis? Stupid 47 year old pr!ck should have bought a motorbike or a sportscar instead of trying to convince himself that a 17 year old girl would genuinely be attracted to him. Would have worked out cheaper as well.


----------



## trainspotter (22 February 2011)

joea said:


> This young girl has a plan.
> It is to extort money from football players and management.
> She is living in a hotel room paid by the club.
> As far as I can see, the only thing Nixon has done wrong( if we can believe him) is
> ...




Sage like stuff is written here. I "Dips me Lid" to ya. :iagree:


----------



## DB008 (7 March 2011)

Got this in my inbox last week...

_(censored by me, l got the uncensored version)_




> This is the girl causing all the fuss in the AFL at the moment.....wow!
> 
> Do not forget she is only 17?????






Some other pictures of her.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 March 2011)

I have led a sheltered life.

Can anyone tell me the definition of a minor.

Is there there any age difference in law between having sex with a minor and giving them alcohol?

What is a minor?

gg


----------

